# Just saying..



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out this video of giant schools of flatheads in clear shallow water.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmXefjDqY1o


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hell yeah! I love a three pound river bass like nothing else, but it's bait for an ole shovelhead...


----------

